
Does anyone else experience Sky traffic shaping SSH - mrmattyboy
I have a rubbish internet connection (comes free with my rent), and get around 1-1.5MB&#x2F;s normally, provided by Sky (UK).<p>However, SSH connections are incredibly slow, slow SSH reponsiveness, and scps&#x2F;git clones over SSH get around 50KB&#x2F;s.<p>Does anyone else experience this?
======
0942v8653
Does SSH over a nonstandard port improve speed? If you don't have a host set
up like that you can try it with GitHub:
[https://help.github.com/articles/using-ssh-over-the-https-
po...](https://help.github.com/articles/using-ssh-over-the-https-port/)

~~~
mrmattyboy
Hmm, that's a good idea, however, I generally use port 222 for a particular
server, which I have noticed any improvements at all. But thanks for the
suggestion! :D

~~~
easytiger
It would be very useful if you tried this, i'd lvoe to know

